# Move to Gran Canaria for 25 yr old single gay guy



## laloca85

Hi guys,

Im hoping to leave the uk in mid may to move to Gran Canaria by which time i should have £3,500 savings for the move. I chose Gran Canaria for the great weather but also because of the big gay population there and so hopefully i might get work in a gay bar or sumthing. But i just wanted to get an idea for whether i will have enough money to secure myself a 1 bed appartment/studio until i find a job there that can support the rent and food i need.

Ive done a little bit of research and found that rents are sumthing like 450-500 euros per month. I think i want to be in the Playa del Ingles area to be close to the main gay areas, but is this the best idea? Cos play del Ingles looks smaller than Las Palmas and im worried there will eb fewer jobs in Playa del Ingles. 

Also, is mid may a good time to be looking for work, as i thought it would be due to it being in high season for tourists, or just before high season?? 

So my main questiosn are: Is my timeing ok to come in May? Is Playa del Ingles a good choice of location for jobs? Is my approximation of rent reasonable for a 1 bedroom appartment (i dont want to share)? Will i have neough money to see me through until i get a job that pays well enough?

Oh i should mention taht i dont speak spanish and im looking mainly for any menial jobs, like barwork, hotel cleaning, waiting, anything like that, nothing with specialised skill.

Hopefully you guys can help me cos this really is my dream now, i realllllly want to live in Gran Canaria!


----------



## Stravinsky

Welcome to the forum. Cant help with the details of the area you are looking at though

One thing I will say though is £3500 isnt a great deal to have behind you as a rental agent can ask for up to three months rent up front. May not be the case, but not unheard of. So your funds may not last that long when you take food and general living into consideration


----------



## JeanP

I work on a certain rule of thumb...have enough funds to last you a minimum of 6 months. This may sound extreme, but given the current employment situation it would be a much safer option. Regarding work...you are more likely to get a summer time job (still hard though), but to find a position full time will be extremely tough. Here is a few articles that may be useful (mods hope the link is ok, if not please remove).

Another problem that may arise is the fact your Spanish is not up to par, even if as you say you would do menial work, you are in Spain and thus an understanding of Spanish is essential, start learning it now!!


----------



## xicoalc

Hi & welcone!

I echo the concerns of Strav & jean about funds, its normal to pay a month up front, sometimes more, a month as a deposit and commonly a month to te agent for their fee. Playa del ingles is obviously a good place to go in Gran Canaria for the gay scene BUT be warned... thousands of brits go out there (and other places in spain) with your plan. Bar work is hard to find and they let staff go all the time. Gran canaria is particularly popular for its gay scene and i fear there will be countless guys like you moving out in May with the same plan.

Don´t discount other places. The gay scene in Benidorm, Madrid, Alicante, Barcelona/Sitges is thriving and I know them all well (which makes me sound like a right scene queen jaja) and you MAY stand a better chance of securing work but its hard everywhere. Sadly, the lack of Spanish language , whilst not a major problem, will certainly put you at a disadvantage over spanish guys who speak english, or of course bi (lingual jaja) brits.

My advice would be to get a holiday in a few weeks before you intend to move, find contacts for digs, work etc and at least arrive with plans rather than turn up and pray.

I sincerely hope it all works for you mister!


----------



## 90199

I live in the Canary Islands and first visited Gran Canaria in 1962. The tourist season in Gran Canaria is year round. The Younger generation arriving in the summer months and the Old Gits arriving for the winter.

Tourism has not yet recovered from the recession, I have friends who are Bar Workers, Canarian and bilingual, they are unemployed. When the industry recovers they will be first in line for jobs. To compete you will have to be fluent in more than one language. My advice is wait a while, but come for holidays and see for yourself the employment situation,

The south would suit you better, Good luck,

Hepa


----------



## laloca85

*all sounds good advice*

Hey everyone, im so glad to get such a good response, sets my mind at ease a bit to at least get a good handle on what im getting myself into. 

I had originally planned to stay in the UK until September 2011 and even as late as January 2012... but i'm currently living at home and am crying out for my own place and independence free from nagging. So i thought i would work harder and bring my move date much sooner to (orignally it was early april :S) mid may. I really do still want to move at that date... but i may take heed from your caution and change my move date.

I definitely think i will choose the south to live in, somewhere around maspalomas. I also have been planning to start learning some spanish, and everyones emphasis on the language barrier has confirmed that i really should get my spanish at least passable. It does worry me that there will be lots of competition from people with the same idea as me, but i'll give it my best shot out there as i think it would be a paradise to live out there 

As i gear up for the move i'm sure i'll have lots of questions that i'll be posting on the forum. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## xicoalc

laloca85 said:


> Hey everyone, im so glad to get such a good response, sets my mind at ease a bit to at least get a good handle on what im getting myself into.
> 
> I had originally planned to stay in the UK until September 2011 and even as late as January 2012... but i'm currently living at home and am crying out for my own place and independence free from nagging. So i thought i would work harder and bring my move date much sooner to (orignally it was early april :S) mid may. I really do still want to move at that date... but i may take heed from your caution and change my move date.
> 
> I definitely think i will choose the south to live in, somewhere around maspalomas. I also have been planning to start learning some spanish, and everyones emphasis on the language barrier has confirmed that i really should get my spanish at least passable. It does worry me that there will be lots of competition from people with the same idea as me, but i'll give it my best shot out there as i think it would be a paradise to live out there
> 
> As i gear up for the move i'm sure i'll have lots of questions that i'll be posting on the forum. Thanks for your help guys


You can get some fantastic info from this forum, someone usually has the answer to any query. Learning the lingo takes dedication, and as I have said to so many, when you are out here try to make as many Spanish friends as possible or better still date a Spaniard!!... its the best way to learn the language and my language skills went from pretty basic to reasonably ok within a few months once I met my chap.

Yes, find english mates BUT where possible go out with Spanish people. SCARY at first but the Spanish love it when you try (and in spain its deffo a case of who you know when it comes to finding work too).

It certainly is paradise providing you are prepared.. You will work harder for less ... FACT and don´t let anyone tell you otherwise, BUT if you can live with that then you will certainly live a great life, meet some amazing people and im sure you will love every second!

Prospero año nuevo 2011 and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 90199

My youngest son lived and managed a bar in Playa del Ingles . He was there for about six years, at first he lived in the centre of Playa del Ingles, but then moved to cheaper accomodation in Arinaga and latterly in San Fernando. He shared the accommodation with others.

He seemed to enjoy his stay there, working from 8 p.m. to 6 a.m, in the Hipperdrome bar/disco. However then there was plenty of work and no recession. He is now managing a restaurant in Yorkshire, brrrr, ruddy cold there,

Hepa


----------



## Johnfromoz

Ok, I've read this thread a number of times but have failed to find anything why gays should have any special contacts or treatments. Southern side is for tourists. From Telde northwards is for locals. 

This is how it works, tourist-flirts in touristy areas, others are for locals or spanish speakers. There are plenty of gays in the south. Good for them. So, how about if this thing turns positively out for you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Johnfromoz said:


> Ok, I've read this thread a number of times but have failed to find anything why gays should have any special contacts or treatments. Southern side is for tourists. From Telde northwards is for locals.
> 
> This is how it works, tourist-flirts in touristy areas, others are for locals or spanish speakers. There are plenty of gays in the south. Good for them. So, how about if this thing turns positively out for you?


Can anybody explain this post???????????:confused2:


Or shall we just ignore it!?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can anybody explain this post???????????:confused2:
> 
> 
> Or shall we just ignore it!?


probably best ignored.............

but I thought I'd leave it in the hope he would come back & do just that!


----------



## 90199

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can anybody explain this post???????????:confused2:
> 
> 
> Or shall we just ignore it!?


No quite beyond me, perhaps it was posted on the wrong thread,

H


----------



## xicoalc

Hepa said:


> No quite beyond me, perhaps it was posted on the wrong thread,
> 
> H


Maybe! Pehaps he will come back and explain what he meant!


----------



## Johnfromoz

steve_in_spain said:


> Maybe! Pehaps he will come back and explain what he meant!


Sure, ignore it and hope that it'll go away.

I just don't understand why there are such threads at all. I would certainly understand if such question was about Saudi Arabia or Pakistan but Spain and Canaries are in Europe where there are plenty of gay people. To me, gays are no special group, they are just like the rest of us. If such trend keeps on then soon we will have dozens of threads asking where to meet other Asians, Afro-Americans, Aborigenes, Eskimos etc. Geesh, just about every bar in Las Palmas has gays sitting there having a drink...


----------



## nigele2

Johnfromoz said:


> Sure, ignore it and hope that it'll go away.
> 
> I just don't understand why there are such threads at all. I would certainly understand if such question was about Saudi Arabia or Pakistan but Spain and Canaries are in Europe where there are plenty of gay people. To me, gays are no special group, they are just like the rest of us. If such trend keeps on then soon we will have dozens of threads asking where to meet other Asians, Afro-Americans, Aborigenes, Eskimos etc. Geesh, just about every bar in Las Palmas has gays sitting there having a drink...


John a serious point but I think you're reading too much into it. The guy mentioned he's gay because in the search for bar work it is a factor (like it or not).

The practicalities of life sadly get in the way of those seeking an .ism free world


----------



## mrypg9

Johnfromoz said:


> Sure, ignore it and hope that it'll go away.
> 
> I just don't understand why there are such threads at all. I would certainly understand if such question was about Saudi Arabia or Pakistan but Spain and Canaries are in Europe where there are plenty of gay people. To me, gays are no special group, they are just like the rest of us. If such trend keeps on then soon we will have dozens of threads asking where to meet other Asians, Afro-Americans, Aborigenes, Eskimos etc. Geesh, just about every bar in Las Palmas has gays sitting there having a drink...


No, gays are not 'just like the rest of us'. I wish that were true but it isn't. There are still, in the twenty-first century, many countries where homosexuality is punishable by death.
Even in more enlightened countries, which includes most of Western and Central Europe, every year far too many gay men are murdered...because they're gay. So it's sensible for any gay man to enquire about the way gay people are perceived and treated, in the Canaries...or Estonia.
It may surprise you to know that there are also many gay people in Saudi Arabia and Pakistan but because of ignorance and prejudice they are forced to keep their sexual orientation secret.
BTW, terms such as 'Eskimos' and 'Aborigines' are no longer in common use.
Actually, we do have threads asking where people of various nationalities can meet up.
What's wrong with that?


----------



## nigele2

Mary Mary chill 



mrypg9 said:


> No, gays are not 'just like the rest of us'.


Yes they are as much as the rest of us are alike. It is just some ignorant people treat them differently. But surely we should not let our lives be dictated by the ignorant 



mrypg9 said:


> BTW, terms such as 'Eskimos' and 'Aborigines' are no longer in common use.


Yes they are! Google finds over 6 million pages that refer to each of them and the High Court of Australia recognises Aborigines as a term in law 

But seriously I think John makes a very good point worthy of consideration. He may not have expressed it well first time round but if we hound everyone off the site who expresses themselves badly there won't be many here soon 

.


----------



## mrypg9

nigele2 said:


> Mary Mary chill
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are as much as the rest of us are alike. It is just some ignorant people treat them differently. But surely we should not let our lives be dictated by the ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are! Google finds over 6 million pages that refer to each of them and the High Court of Australia recognises Aborigines as a term in law
> 
> But seriously I think John makes a very good point worthy of consideration. He may not have expressed it well first time round but if we hound everyone off the site who expresses themselves badly there won't be many here soon
> 
> .


But Eskimos is a 'made up' name for a group of Siberian and other tribes, isn't it? Like 'Red Indians'.
Out of interest, why did the Australian Court find it necessary to grant that term legal status, do you know. Was there some dispute?
Well, Nigel, I've obviously expressed myself badly. Of course gays are like other people in the sense that we are all human and worthy of respect. But until such time as all gay people are granted that respect there will, sadly, be a need for people such as the OP to ask such a question.
There is still hostlity and discrimination towards gay people in parts of Spain, just as there is in the UK and worldwide.
A very pleasant young man came to the refugio to adopt a dog and related a horrible tale of how he and his partner had suffered physical violence and verbal abuse in the village where they had bought a house when it was realised they were gay.
I find it difficult to 'chill' on this topic, Nigel, because I have dealt with casework involving gays and lesbians who have suffered harassment, abuse and violence for simply being what they are.


----------



## xicoalc

mrypg9 said:


> But Eskimos is a 'made up' name for a group of Siberian and other tribes, isn't it? Like 'Red Indians'.
> Out of interest, why did the Australian Court find it necessary to grant that term legal status, do you know. Was there some dispute?
> Well, Nigel, I've obviously expressed myself badly. Of course gays are like other people in the sense that we are all human and worthy of respect. But until such time as all gay people are granted that respect there will, sadly, be a need for people such as the OP to ask such a question.
> There is still hostlity and discrimination towards gay people in parts of Spain, just as there is in the UK and worldwide.
> A very pleasant young man came to the refugio to adopt a dog and related a horrible tale of how he and his partner had suffered physical violence and verbal abuse in the village where they had bought a house when it was realised they were gay.
> I find it difficult to 'chill' on this topic, Nigel, because I have dealt with casework involving gays and lesbians who have suffered harassment, abuse and violence for simply being what they are.


There was a fella on here a while ago if i remember, asking what benidorm was like because he ahd had trouble.. in ENGLAND! I cant recall when it was but i recall the questions!


----------



## nigele2

mrypg9 said:


> But Eskimos is a 'made up' name for a group of Siberian and other tribes, isn't it? Like 'Red Indians'.


The one that gets me is Quango but it is still in the UK a word in common use.



mrypg9 said:


> Out of interest, why did the Australian Court find it necessary to grant that term legal status, do you know. Was there some dispute?


As far as I am aware they didn't. It's what they call a certain group of indigenous people in Aus. 



mrypg9 said:


> Well, Nigel, I've obviously expressed myself badly. Of course gays are like other people in the sense that we are all human and worthy of respect. But until such time as all gay people are granted that respect there will, sadly, be a need for people such as the OP to ask such a question.
> There is still hostlity and discrimination towards gay people in parts of Spain, just as there is in the UK and worldwide.
> A very pleasant young man came to the refugio to adopt a dog and related a horrible tale of how he and his partner had suffered physical violence and verbal abuse in the village where they had bought a house when it was realised they were gay.
> I find it difficult to 'chill' on this topic, Nigel, because I have dealt with casework involving gays and lesbians who have suffered harassment, abuse and violence for simply being what they are.


Yes with you most of the way but, and I can't speak with authority for John, but I think he was raising an important issue. By unnecessarily identifying people within unique groups and by minorities identifying themselves as unique groups one can create or magnify problems within society.

I'm not suggesting, as I said that the op had that intention. Seems a great sensible guy who received some good advice. But I do think John deserves a bit of slack


----------



## mrypg9

steve_in_spain said:


> There was a fella on here a while ago if i remember, asking what benidorm was like because he ahd had trouble.. in ENGLAND! I cant recall when it was but i recall the questions!


Yes, I remember that...
Sadly, homophobia is to be found everywhere but is worse in some places than in others.
The Czech Republic is the only former Soviet bloc state to allow Civil Partnerships. A short drive over the border to Poland and you enter a different universe...
I get the feeling that most Spaniards, like most Czechs and other decent people, are too busy getting on with their own lives to worry about what other people get up to.
But there is a minority who aren't.


----------



## xicoalc

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I remember that...
> Sadly, homophobia is to be found everywhere but is worse in some places than in others.
> The Czech Republic is the only former Soviet bloc state to allow Civil Partnerships. A short drive over the border to Poland and you enter a different universe...
> I get the feeling that most Spaniards, like most Czechs and other decent people, are too busy getting on with their own lives to worry about what other people get up to.
> But there is a minority who aren't.


Im in the minority... I LOVE to know what other people get up to!  Oh, sorry you meant in a homophobic way ratheer than an old queen gossiping way! My mistake!

Si si... yo tambien... gays are people too... who are you or me to judge mary!:tongue1:


----------



## mrypg9

steve_in_spain said:


> Im in the minority... I LOVE to know what other people get up to!  Oh, sorry you meant in a homophobic way ratheer than an old queen gossiping way! My mistake!
> 
> Si si... yo tambien... gays are people too... who are you or me to judge mary!:tongue1:


I can think of fewer more amusing and entertaining ways to spend an evening than in the company of royalty with an ample supply of G&T


----------



## xicoalc

mrypg9 said:


> I can think of fewer more amusing and entertaining ways to spend an evening than in the company of royalty with an ample supply of G&T


:clap2: providing it is Bombay gin (or at a push larios) and a decent tonic!


----------



## laloca85

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can anybody explain this post???????????:confused2:
> 
> 
> Or shall we just ignore it!?


Lol pesky, to be honest im not sure either what is to be taken from the comment. I was just checking my email and came across a notification on the forum and to my delight found some responses on my thread. To be honest i've been really busy working, which has been the main barrier to making the dream happen, which was funding. I now have it all in place, 2 jobs which should have me out of debt by may and 4 grand in the black by january 2012. This is when i'm thinking of coming to gran canaria to make a go of a whole new life. Ive downloaded some learn to speak spanish audiobooks and in the summer i hope to meet some spanish people to practice the lingo with. 

Coming back onto the forum reminded me about what i actually want to do, which is a huge change and a big step... which i kind of forgot about whilst doing all the leg work in getting my affairs in order. Its a nice reminder to be back on here and will motivate me over the next 12 months. You'll hear from me again as i step it up to the next gear, im currently in 1st gear i guess... altho i actually dont drive so i could be in neutral or even reverse for all i know hehe.. But i'll get there! Happy new year everyone


----------



## Stravinsky

laloca85 said:


> Lol pesky, to be honest im not sure either what is to be taken from the comment. I was just checking my email and came across a notification on the forum and to my delight found some responses on my thread. To be honest i've been really busy working, which has been the main barrier to making the dream happen, which was funding. I now have it all in place, 2 jobs which should have me out of debt by may and 4 grand in the black by january 2012. This is when i'm thinking of coming to gran canaria to make a go of a whole new life. Ive downloaded some learn to speak spanish audiobooks and in the summer i hope to meet some spanish people to practice the lingo with.
> 
> Coming back onto the forum reminded me about what i actually want to do, which is a huge change and a big step... which i kind of forgot about whilst doing all the leg work in getting my affairs in order. Its a nice reminder to be back on here and will motivate me over the next 12 months. You'll hear from me again as i step it up to the next gear, im currently in 1st gear i guess... altho i actually dont drive so i could be in neutral or even reverse for all i know hehe.. But i'll get there! Happy new year everyone


I would take your time ..... from when we came looking in Spain to when we actually moved here there was about two and a half to three years. Even after all that time in research there were still things left undone.


----------



## thrax

Stravinsky said:


> I would take your time ..... from when we came looking in Spain to when we actually moved here there was about two and a half to three years. Even after all that time in research there were still things left undone.


Same with us - about 5 years of research and now we are here and wondering why didn't we think of this and that etc etc. Well we didn't but it's what makes us human and interesting - well my other half anyway


----------



## laloca85

thrax said:


> Same with us - about 5 years of research and now we are here and wondering why didn't we think of this and that etc etc. Well we didn't but it's what makes us human and interesting - well my other half anyway


i think i can understand what you mean to be honest, even though in some ways it seems a year is a long time period to wait in others it seems a really short time. I have considered making the move in August/September 2012 because if i move in january it means that i will have already endured half of the early evenings and cold nights and feels a bit uneconomical. Whereas, if i stay till august and ave even more money, i get to enjoy a full winter out in gran canaria and it feels more worth the money invested... i hope this is making sense. But i still dont know yet, i will let you guys know


----------



## laloca85

laloca85 said:


> i think i can understand what you mean to be honest, even though in some ways it seems a year is a long time period to wait in others it seems a really short time. I have considered making the move in August/September 2012 because if i move in january it means that i will have already endured half of the early evenings and cold nights and feels a bit uneconomical. Whereas, if i stay till august and ave even more money, i get to enjoy a full winter out in gran canaria and it feels more worth the money invested... i hope this is making sense. But i still dont know yet, i will let you guys know


Just to update anyone who is interested in my move to Gran Canaria... i have decided on a date to fly out. It will be on the 1st of October... which was previously my earliest date to move since the others were jan/sept 2012.

This means it is only 6 and a half months till i fly out, and currently my bank balance says im £1000 overdrawn! But i do have some cash and this months pay will be good and money owed to me, which should see me clear the overdraft by mid april. From there on i should be able to save around £3000 by end of september which will be all the cash im taking with me. I plan to stay in a s/c hotel for a week or two whilst trying to find a one bedroom flat or studio in the maspalomas/ playa del ingles area. So im hoping that my £3k savings will be enough for hotel stay, deposit and first months rent, plus food and bills until i can hopefully (god willing) find a job to support myself out there. Im guessing my cash could last me at least 2 months living in gran canaria, maybe 3 months and ive read that you should bring enough money for 4 months but my timescale isn't budging now.. its make it or break it for me. Im gonna give it everything i got! 

Does any of this sound reasonable to the folks out there who are in the know about gran canaria living costs and such? I think its going to be a struggle but i might get lucky.


----------



## Johnfromoz

I would just like to clarify myself to the OP, since I may have been misunderstood, due to my below average diplomatic skills. 

There is The Carnival going on here, on our wonderful Islands. It lasts for months. And it has a great number of parades and contests, amongst them there is a great number of gay and drag-queen parades and contests.

So, this is what confuses me or ticks me off.  Why don't people bother to read about places where they want to come to? If there are so many gay-parades and drag-queen parades, then why even bother asking about bars which gays tend to visit? They are all over the place! 

I have snapped at other new posters before, who do not bother to read already posted threads which concern their matter and I have also snapped at people who want others to do their homework. Since I landed on The Canaries last year as a tourist and did my own homework, then I find it a bit difficult to understand people who want everything delivered on the plate.

Does this sound a bit clearer and friendlier now?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Johnfromoz said:


> I would just like to clarify myself to the OP, since I may have been misunderstood, due to my below average diplomatic skills.
> 
> There is The Carnival going on here, on our wonderful Islands. It lasts for months. And it has a great number of parades and contests, amongst them there is a great number of gay and drag-queen parades and contests.
> 
> So, this is what confuses me or ticks me off.  Why don't people bother to read about places where they want to come to? If there are so many gay-parades and drag-queen parades, then why even bother asking about bars which gays tend to visit? They are all over the place!
> 
> I have snapped at other new posters before, who do not bother to read already posted threads which concern their matter and I have also snapped at people who want others to do their homework. Since I landed on The Canaries last year as a tourist and did my own homework, then I find it a bit difficult to understand people who want everything delivered on the plate.
> 
> Does this sound a bit clearer and friendlier now?


Much clearer and friendlier John (IMO)!!

And, I actually agree with what you're saying to some degree. 
There is so much info already here that it's always a good idea to do a search first to see what you come up with. That said, most people are only too happy to offer their opinion and advice if asked, and info does need to be updated constantly.

Another thing is that it's always good to hear how things pan out, so it would be great if people could tell us the end of the story sometimes ie went to Cadiz, Seville, La linea and hated it/ loved it because... and the info you gave me about XXX was XXX etc

So Laloca85 thanks for the update!


----------



## jojo

laloca85 said:


> Just to update anyone who is interested in my move to Gran Canaria... i have decided on a date to fly out. It will be on the 1st of October... which was previously my earliest date to move since the others were jan/sept 2012.
> 
> This means it is only 6 and a half months till i fly out, and currently my bank balance says im £1000 overdrawn! But i do have some cash and this months pay will be good and money owed to me, which should see me clear the overdraft by mid april. From there on i should be able to save around £3000 by end of september which will be all the cash im taking with me. I plan to stay in a s/c hotel for a week or two whilst trying to find a one bedroom flat or studio in the maspalomas/ playa del ingles area. So im hoping that my £3k savings will be enough for hotel stay, deposit and first months rent, plus food and bills until i can hopefully (god willing) find a job to support myself out there. Im guessing my cash could last me at least 2 months living in gran canaria, maybe 3 months and ive read that you should bring enough money for 4 months but my timescale isn't budging now.. its make it or break it for me. Im gonna give it everything i got!
> 
> Does any of this sound reasonable to the folks out there who are in the know about gran canaria living costs and such? I think its going to be a struggle but i might get lucky.



If I were you, I'd go out for a fact finding mission first and check it out before burning bridges and doing anything permanently - you may find that you can line a few things up even?????! I dont live there, but I do know that everyones idea of "living costs" are different. Jobs probably wont be easy or well paid, but who knows?? People can get lucky!

Jo xxx


----------



## dav123

hi i have did a lot of research about moving to gran canaria and £3500 is not going to last very long thats 1 of the main reasons i havnt attempted to move yet MONEY to make sure u aint back in the uk within a mth or 2 you would need closer to £6000 i visit playa del ingles 5-6 times a year and know what it costs to live there,i would so love to live my dream and move but the lack of funds and my age (41) stops me who would employ a 41 year old when there are so many young guys there looking for wrk.


----------



## jojo

dav123 said:


> ......and my age (41) stops me who would employ a 41 year old when there are so many young guys there looking for wrk.


You're only Forty-one!!!!!!!!!!!!


:Cry: :Cry:

Jo xxx


----------



## dav123

jojo said:


> You're only Forty-one!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :Cry: :Cry:
> 
> Jo xxx


i know mate but would u employe a 21 yr old or a 41 yr old lol


----------



## jojo

dav123 said:


> i know mate but would u employe a 21 yr old or a 41 yr old lol



Seriously it would depend on the job that needed doing!!!!!!!! Sometimes younger people dont have the commitment, common sense or confidence as the more mature person !! :eyebrows:

That said, there arent too many jobs around in Spain or its islands. 

Jo xxx


----------



## dav123

jojo said:


> Seriously it would depend on the job that needed doing!!!!!!!! Sometimes younger people dont have the commitment, common sense or confidence as the more mature person !! :eyebrows:
> 
> That said, there arent too many jobs around in Spain or its islands.
> 
> Jo xxx


i know i just got back 3 weeks ago and asking around there isnt a lot going in saying that carnival is on just now and gay pride just round the corner, 1 day my dream will come true lol


----------



## MARTT

laloca85 said:


> Just to update anyone who is interested in my move to Gran Canaria... i have decided on a date to fly out. It will be on the 1st of October... which was previously my earliest date to move since the others were jan/sept 2012.
> 
> This means it is only 6 and a half months till i fly out, and currently my bank balance says im £1000 overdrawn! But i do have some cash and this months pay will be good and money owed to me, which should see me clear the overdraft by mid april. From there on i should be able to save around £3000 by end of september which will be all the cash im taking with me. I plan to stay in a s/c hotel for a week or two whilst trying to find a one bedroom flat or studio in the maspalomas/ playa del ingles area. So im hoping that my £3k savings will be enough for hotel stay, deposit and first months rent, plus food and bills until i can hopefully (god willing) find a job to support myself out there. Im guessing my cash could last me at least 2 months living in gran canaria, maybe 3 months and ive read that you should bring enough money for 4 months but my timescale isn't budging now.. its make it or break it for me. Im gonna give it everything i got!
> 
> Does any of this sound reasonable to the folks out there who are in the know about gran canaria living costs and such? I think its going to be a struggle but i might get lucky.


Hi, I live in Gran Canaria and can help you with anything you need. Just tell me.
Situation in Spain is very bad in terms of employment but in Gran Canaria tourist figures are booming. As somebody else said I would advise you to come for a few days, explore and then decide.


----------



## niceguybmth

*Your move to GC*

Hi, Im from Bournemouth and living in GC, let me know if you have moved here yet or not.

Regards
Kevin


----------

